# Clear, Experience and Harmony for IBS



## Marilyn Naylor (Jan 23, 2001)

Has anyone tried Clear, Experience and Harmony by Awareness Corp.? These products are supposed to cleanse one's intestinal system. I'm hesitant to try anything that may make my IBS-D worse. My sis said it worked for her but I'm not sure if her IBS was nearly as bad as mine is.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Read the ingredient lists very carefully. Senna and other laxative herbs can be really obnoxious for people who tend to diarrhea.Products that are just fiber and non-laxative herbs may be OK.You may want to look in to calm colon http://www.calmcolon.com/shop/samra/calm_colon.html it has been shown to be good for IBSers in a clinical trial. Most of the colon cleansing stuff has not been tested in IBSers.K.


----------



## Marilyn Naylor (Jan 23, 2001)

K - Thanks so much. Have you tried "calm colon"? I'm usually the type that will try anything but after reading all those notes from folks like me with the IBS-D re the Classic product, I'm hesitating with anything that costs $$. I've tried seacure which cost me about $100/mo and really didn't do that much good. Now, after Lotronex, I wish I could find something that worked as well.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Marilyn,I have been using Experience for several months. I have not tried Harmony or Clear, but the Experience definitely helps with my constipation. I would not recommend it for those who have diarreah though. I brought a bottle of Experience with me on my last GI doctors visit. He read the ingredients and told me it is perfectly safe to take long term. (I am not involved with the selling of this product) I have recommended this product to other members of this board who suffer with constipation. It worked great for some and not so great for others, but if constipation is a problem for you, I would definitely give it a try. It is kind of expensive at $39.95 for 90 pills, but Awareness does offer a 30 day money back guarantee, so if it doesn't work for you, send it back.Oops, you must have been posting when I was. I now see you suffer from "D". I would definitely not take Experience if I had "D". I don't know about the Harmony or Clear, so I can't say one way or the other about these. Have you tried taking Caltrate for your "D"? If not, I would recommend trying that before anything else. There are numerous posts about it and lots of people have found relief.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)[This message has been edited by Rose (edited 01-25-2001).][This message has been edited by Rose (edited 01-25-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't tried it personally, but the clincal trial of it indicated it worked pretty well, so that indicates to me it may be a worth a shot. It came our after I did Cog. Behav. Therapy for my IBS, and I'm pretty much in remission. It is a Chinese Herbal Product.K


----------



## Marilyn Naylor (Jan 23, 2001)

Thanks to all - I don't think I will try it at the moment!


----------



## Josmar (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello,
Can Any one tell me where to buy Awareness corp products.?
Josmar.


----------



## Gary Cameron (Sep 27, 2021)

Rose said:


> Hi Marilyn,I have been using Experience for several months. I have not tried Harmony or Clear, but the Experience definitely helps with my constipation. I would not recommend it for those who have diarreah though. I brought a bottle of Experience with me on my last GI doctors visit. He read the ingredients and told me it is perfectly safe to take long term. (I am not involved with the selling of this product) I have recommended this product to other members of this board who suffer with constipation. It worked great for some and not so great for others, but if constipation is a problem for you, I would definitely give it a try. It is kind of expensive at $39.95 for 90 pills, but Awareness does offer a 30 day money back guarantee, so if it doesn't work for you, send it back.Oops, you must have been posting when I was. I now see you suffer from "D". I would definitely not take Experience if I had "D". I don't know about the Harmony or Clear, so I can't say one way or the other about these. Have you tried taking Caltrate for your "D"? If not, I would recommend trying that before anything else. There are numerous posts about it and lots of people have found relief.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)[This message has been edited by Rose (edited 01-25-2001).][This message has been edited by Rose (edited 01-25-2001).]


Hello there Rose.
Can you tell me where you bought Harmony Experience from please? . I have not been able to track it down anywhere at all.
Cheers....Gary Cameron.
[email protected]


----------



## Gary Cameron (Sep 27, 2021)

Marilyn Naylor said:


> Has anyone tried Clear, Experience and Harmony by Awareness Corp.? These products are supposed to cleanse one's intestinal system. I'm hesitant to try anything that may make my IBS-D worse. My sis said it worked for her but I'm not sure if her IBS was nearly as bad as mine is.


Hello there Marilyn.
Did you manage to track down and try Harmony Clear Experience at all?
I am having trouble tracking it down and would greatly appreciate any advice.
Many thanks.....Gary Cameron.
[email protected]


----------

